# Calgary Highlanders Awarded Canadian Armed Forces Unit Commendation



## Rick Goebel (9 Jan 2015)

The Calgary Highlanders has been awarded the Canadian Armed Forces Unit Commendation.

"From 2001 to 2011, the Calgary Highlanders demonstrated outstanding dedication and sustained commitment towards the war in Afghanistan. The leadership and deployment culture within the unit, along with a unique outreach effort with civilian employers, contributed to their success. The exceptional collective effort of the Regiment is a direct reflection of its operational focus and has contributed to the Army commitment to Afghanistan.  In so doing, the Calgary Highlanders has brought much credit to itself and the Canadian Armed Forces."

The Regiment deployed 126 members to Afghanistan.


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Jan 2015)

Airghardt.


----------



## R. Wpg. Rif. (10 Jan 2015)

What other Units have received this commendation?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jan 2015)

Well done Highlanders!

As far as I know, no other unit has recieved this.


----------



## Tibbson (10 Jan 2015)

R. Wpg. Rif. said:
			
		

> What other Units have received this commendation?



http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=CFUC

Mike Coy, 3 RCR
November Coy, 3RCR
CFNIS
LdSH
1 Btn Royal Gurkha Regt

And I'm sure there are others (I seem to recall seeing something hanging on the wall in the waiting area of the AMU in Trenton but it may not have been this one) but these are what I know about off the top of my head.


----------



## Rick Goebel (10 Jan 2015)

It appears that I was incorrect.  105 Calgary Highlanders deployed for 126 tours.


----------



## Rick Goebel (10 Jan 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=CFUC
> 
> Mike Coy, 3 RCR
> November Coy, 3RCR
> ...



According to http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/honours/commendations.htm, other recent awards were to:
•
Royal Canadian Air Force Academy in July 2014

•
Aeromedical Evacuation (8 Wing, Trenton) in September 2012

•
1 Canadian Ranger Patrol Group in November 2011

•
19 Wing in June 2011

•
1 Canadian Field Hospital in July 2010

•
435 Transport and Rescue Squadron in September 2009

•
Aerospace and Telecommunications Engineering Support Squadron (ATESS) in April 2009


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jan 2015)

BZ!


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Sep 2015)

Bump - 

I just stumbled across this video by Mike Vernon of the Calgary Highlanders receiving their unit commendation.

Well done Mike and well done the Highlanders.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAoyGDcivLA


----------



## fake penguin (11 Sep 2015)

I had a buddy in the Highlanders that I work with in field training in Wainwright tell me they wanted to send a company to Afghanistan, here is an article. http://www.cdfai.org.previewmysite.com/bergenarticles/Reservists%20love%20of%20regiment%20and%20sense%20of%20purpose%20a%20simple%20solution%20to%20Canadian%20Forces%20manpower%20shortage.pdf


----------

